# Help! Did I "OOPSY"? Sex on CD 11



## Dixielane

Hi everyone!

I need help! lol I am TTA for the time being, we will TTC in August, a pregnancy wouldn't be bad at all, but it defeats the purpose of TTA :rofl:

I got off BC in February. I don't chart/temp yet, I am learning and really want to. Basically have just been wingin' it since I got off BC, with pulling out and I'm fine with the inherent risks ;)

My feb period was 24/25th, and my March AF was on Mar. 22nd. Based on that, my last cycle was 26-27 days, and all my life I have always been super regular and clockwork. The issue: I had unprotected sex (did not pull out lol yeah....) on CD 8, 10, and last night CD 11. Today is CD 12, and I'm a little crampy, and my O test this afternoon was a "kinda negative". The test line was baaarely a shade lighter than the test line. It kinda feels like I will O tomorrow. (or maybe I am now) but I don't have really pronounced CM. I did get CM last month on O day.

What are my chances? I know you can't tell me I am preg but I am anxious trying to figure out if the days we had would be "opportune" times if we WERE ttc. I'm reading those TTC do have sex a few days before O to try and hit the mark.

Some imput, thoughts, whatever, would be much appreciated because I'm driving myself nuts and I don't know enough about the facts

Thanks ladies!!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

if you had an almost positive on an OPK i'd say it's pretty likely you could get pregnant. I've heard sperm can live for anywhere between 3 and 5 days xx


----------



## Dixielane

Well.. I've heard OPK's are either: your test line is BOLDER, or the SAME as the reference line to be positive.. But I dont know??

I feel pre-Ovulating... crampy, just that "feeling". I hadnt noticed any CM all day, when I go to check, its just..moist, not overly dry.

I've heard not to always rely on OPK tho because you can miss your O. 

SO, if thats true, putting it aside...would it still sound kind of likely based on the days/timing/etc.?

edited to add: And I just took a second O test, and this ones test line is lighter than earliers!! But I am definatly definatly crampy. Whats up??


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Is it possible you just missed ovulation with your OPKs? 

Timing wise i'd say you're in with a good shot of being preg xx

ETA: It could be because you hadn't held your pee for long enough too. maybe why it's fainter


----------



## Dixielane

katy said:


> Is it possible you just missed ovulation with your OPKs?
> 
> Timing wise i'd say you're in with a good shot of being preg xx
> 
> ETA: It could be because you hadn't held your pee for long enough too. maybe why it's fainter

Ok, well a pregnancy like I said wouldn't be bad - if I found out to be PG i would :happydance: it's just the NOT knowing, how realistically risky our unprotected sex was, and whether or not I should potentially gear up for a ++

Hmmmmmmmmm

As for my OPK, I don't know, I've only used them once before, last month and got a full on bold +. I'm really crampy/nausea, etc so unless its in my head I feel like I'm going to ovulate. If I didn't think it was ovulating, I'd think it was my period coming on.


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Hope you get the result you want when AF is due xx


----------



## Amygdala

Hey!
Sounds to me as if you've got a good chance of being pregnant. I think it'd start taking folic acid and stop drinking/smoking if you do, just to be on the save side in case you are. 
Sounds a bit like either result would be good for you? Hope you find out soon and can stop being nervous about it!


----------



## Dixielane

Amygdala said:


> Hey!
> Sounds to me as if you've got a good chance of being pregnant. I think it'd start taking folic acid and stop drinking/smoking if you do, just to be on the save side in case you are.
> Sounds a bit like either result would be good for you? Hope you find out soon and can stop being nervous about it!


Thanks. I've actually been taking folic acid/prenatals for 2 years now just for health. And I rarely drink. I wouldn't be upset if I was pg, we just said we would TTA till August, then try. 

My OPK this morning had TWO faint lines now.. starting to think those are too tricky to use.

I guess I will see what happens.


----------



## toffee87

Best to take them between 2-4pm. Too early and they aren't accurate. 

If you're within the 3 day window, you could take the M.A.P, but as you're only 4 months away from TTC anyway, it seems like it won't be too much of a disappointment :) x


----------



## Dixielane

UGH! I went back 15 minutes later to throw out my OPK test and now BOTH LINES are dark and bold. The intructions say "wait 5 minutes before reading results", but thats when they were super light. And then it also says "Can be read up to one hour"...

So does this mean I have an LH surge and the test just needed more time to develope?

*Confused*


----------



## Dixielane

broody21 said:


> Best to take them between 2-4pm. Too early and they aren't accurate.
> 
> If you're within the 3 day window, you could take the M.A.P, but as you're only 4 months away from TTC anyway, it seems like it won't be too much of a disappointment :) x

OK -- I have 2 OPK's I will take one this afternoon. I've heard too low/high concentrations can make it inaccurate. Last nights (7pm) was lighter than ref. line.

What is M.A.P?


----------



## toffee87

Morning after pill.

Basically LH is higher in the morning, not sure why. I'm sure if you google it, you'll find the info. It's best to take it in the afternoon, and try to hold your pee and not drink too much.


----------



## Butterfly83

I would test again! 
Sounds like the chances of BFP there! 
But like you said it would not matter either way! But good luck with whatever happens!


----------



## Dixielane

broody21 said:


> Morning after pill.
> 
> Basically LH is higher in the morning, not sure why. I'm sure if you google it, you'll find the info. It's best to take it in the afternoon, and try to hold your pee and not drink too much.

Thank you! NO, definatly would not do Morning after pill no matter what. I'm not comfy with those, at allllllll. It would be a happily welcomed, but kind of early, pregnancy :D

Thanks for your help. I tested again tonite, and my ref. line was dark, test line wasn't even there. This afternoon I got some creamy white CM, but it wasn't super sticky. I just don't know! I'll test the next few days incase O is late, but if I dont get a + OPK im just going to assume I MISSED my O surge on the test and probably ovulated when I was supposed to (CD 12 or 13)

Thanks girls. I will be PG testing in a few weeks!


----------

